# How many weeks are you and what is the circumfrance of your bump?



## tiggerpony

I was just wandering how many weeks you are and what the circumfrance of your bump is around your belly button in inches? So you get the tape measure and you put it round your bump width ways across your belly button...I am huge. I have 2 friends who are due the same date as me (which is the 1st August) and both are measuring at 37cm and 38cm - I am 34 weeks and 2 days gone now and measuring 46 INCHES!

What's your bump measurement? I'm hoping there are some people who will reply with the same due date around mine and put my mind at rest I am not carrying a massive baby?


----------



## pickle85

Are you sure they aren't measuring fundal height like the midwife does, that is the normal way to measure bumps


----------



## tiggerpony

pickle85 said:


> Are you sure they aren't measuring fundal height like the midwife does, that is the normal way to measure bumps

Noo my fundal height says I am 36cm (I am 34 and a few days) but my midwife said it's normal to measure 1 or 2 weeks ahead? This post is just to see what other peoples bumps are width wise: Mine measures 46 inches


----------



## ashley2pink

I'm almost 29 weeks and I measure 33.5" around. I started at 24"
My fundal measures 29.5cm


----------



## mrsdaz

My stomach all the way round measures 43 inches and has been that since 35 weeks. I don't feel too huge though although I was smaller with my second pregnancy but bigger with my first!


----------



## jewbag86

I'm 42.5 and I'm only 27 and half weeks lol


----------



## JacquiKeren

im 37" and have been that for the past 2 weeks. x


----------



## RaspberryK

29 weeks and 46.5 inches. I was a size 10/12 before I got pregnant. Fundal height at 27 weeks was 29cm.

x


----------



## mummysarah

Ooops! I didn't see this post and just posted the same thing, great minds and all that! Im measuring 43 at 33+4 weeks xx


----------



## daddiesgift

Everyones different and everyone carries different. There is a girl due a day after me and is WAY bigger than I am but then Im way bigger than someone else!

Im 44inches around at 29 weeks. I started at 40 inches around. I dont do fundal height cause at 29cm it would be inbetween my boobs! I have a very long torso and baby measures three weeks ahead so wouldnt that mean my bump would be bigger? :shrug: Im healthy, baby is healthy thats all that matters to me!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0808.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lilly77

i'm 40 inches and 39 weeks x

ps i do get comments on my small bump - but i am tall and have very long torso, i think she's stretched out lengthways not outwards!


----------



## sinead266

39 inchs round waist at 29 weeks


----------



## lynz85

I'm 37 weeks and 45 inches around started off size 12.


----------



## sequeena

I'm almost 34 weeks and measuring 52 inches :(


----------



## sequeena

omg I'm the biggest so far :cry:


----------



## My4thmiracle

Im 38 weeks and mine is 51 inches
 



Attached Files:







249.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Joesgirl

I'm 33+2 and measuring 41 inches around at the belly button! Yikes! My baby has been measuring a week or two ahead since around 20 weeks. He's also my third and I think I was bigger with my last two than with him, and they ended up being 7lb5oz and 7lb7oz, so we'll see. I'm hoping for around 8lb.


----------



## Snowball

33 weeks and 42"
 



Attached Files:







220620111515.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## leanne_h_89

If you measure that way it's bound to vary due to weight ad body shape and even bump shape cos everyone carries differently etc that's why the midwife measures it the way she does as it's measuring only the relevant area x


----------



## sequeena

My 34 week bump

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/259927_2188799404694_1388356992_2586292_5667710_n.jpg

I was bigger to start with though.


----------



## LittleSpy

pickle85 said:


> Are you sure they aren't measuring fundal height like the midwife does, that is the normal way to measure bumps

Yeah, I don't think anyone's circumference is measuring 36 centimeters. Pretty much no one has a waist measurements that small when they're *not* pregnant. :haha: You know, because 36cm is like 14 inches. 

But to answer your question, I'm 36+4 and my waist measurement at my belly button is 44 inches. :thumbup:

I also constantly get "I didn't know you were pregnant" comments. I just got one yesterday and another today. :wacko: Trust when I say I'm VERY OBVIOUSLY pregnant. :haha: Actually here, you don't have to trust me, just look:
https://photos1.mfpassets.com/images/photos/270/768/270768_2363.jpg
My fundal height is right on track at 36cm.


----------



## Experiment13

42 inches at almost 39+5. I started at a 28 inch waist.


----------



## Jodie.82

well I did this 3 days ago and was 37 inches, Im now 38 and a half inches! bubs has had a growth spurt! im 33 weeks and 5 days. bump is solid though so all baby so im hoping baby isnt too big as im only ickle!


----------



## ProudMommy26

My bump measures 43 inches (32 weeks). But I am really petite, hardly any fat around me (started off as a size uk 6). All the pregnancy weight has gone on my bottom :haha:


----------



## Peachy724

tiggerpony said:


> I was just wandering how many weeks you are and what the circumfrance of your bump is around your belly button in inches? So you get the tape measure and you put it round your bump width ways across your belly button...I am huge. I have 2 friends who are due the same date as me (which is the 1st August) and both are measuring at 37cm and 38cm - I am 34 weeks and 2 days gone now and measuring 46 INCHES!
> 
> What's your bump measurement? I'm hoping there are some people who will reply with the same due date around mine and put my mind at rest I am not carrying a massive baby?

Dont worry! Everyone is different, it depends what you were to start with aswell i guess. My waist was 22-23 in before, its now 33.5 in and i'm 29+3, ive got excess fluid too which is making me look much further on. Aslong as your scans have showed baby growing well, don't panic.
xxxx


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

I'm 40 inches and 32 weeks - my fundal measurement is 32 weeks. Everyone comments on how ' small ' my bump is but I dont feel small !! Think because I started at 8 and a half stone and I'm now nearly 11 ! None of my weight has gone on my arms face so think thats all people look at, its all on my bump, legs and boobs !

x


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

leanne h 89 - yeah that makes a lot of sense as there are some big ranges on this thread ! But it is interesting to see. I'm the same as lilly77 - although \i wouldnt say I was tall, people do comment on how ' small ' I look but Ireally dont think it is small, my mw said Im very neat and compact so its probably not the biggest but then everyone is different and I think I must carry weight well as I feel massive !!
x or people are just being polite he he


----------



## mardy

I'm 29 weeks and 50 inches.

But I was a UK siize 14/16 before, so I'd imagine that's why. My fundal height is 31cm, so I suppose I am a little bit bigger than I should be.

People comment ALL THE TIME though. When I tell them I am due in September they look at me strangely ha ha.


----------



## Peachy724

I get plenty of the comments, really people should keep them to themselfs, if i looked at a pregnant woman i certainly couldnt tell you how far on she was by how her belly was. Everyones got an opinion but personally i wish they would keep quiet. I am smaller than a size 6 usually and all the weight has gone on my bump as i eat exactly the same as before but if i was say a size 10 would my bump look so big? I really have to try upload a picture cause i would love you ladies opinons xxxx


----------



## sarahcc25

35 inches and i am 36 weeks and 4 days. In fact i got told off by the lady in Holland & Barret for buying Raspberry Leaf Tea today as it shouldn't be taken before 32 weeks. She didnt even believe me when i said i was 37 weeks on tuesday i had to show her my maternity card! I hate being told how small i look like there is something wrong when i know i measure spot on grr!


----------



## sweetpea01

44 inches at almost 33 weeks. I started out at a size 16/18 so I am not a tiny girl or anything. I don't know my fundal since I have moved and going to a new doc next week.


----------



## stephies

i am 32-34 inches (depends how much i need to wee/have eaten) at nearly 30 weeks.. im also pretty tall so i just have no bump atall.. i like a lot of the others with little circumfrances started off pretty small tho.. i think my waist measurement was 21-24 inches.. people have only just started really believing im pregnant when i show them my tummy lol this last week or 2, but noone is just guessing yet.. also whoever said noone had a 36 inch waist? .. :o .. 36 inch waist pre preg isnt small atall.. ive never had above a 28 inch waist non preg.. and yeh my waist is definately 32 inches still most of the time and im pretty much 7 months preg.. so yes.. people clearly do ACTUALLY have waists that small.. not sure what universe you live in.. :S


----------



## stephies

oh i reread.. 36 cm.. ha sorry misread.. however i have also had a 36cm waist before .. the smallest my waist has been ever was 12 inches.. buttttt i was very ill, nearly dying and certainly not pregnant ;) i take back my comment previously sleepy headed!


----------



## kathy31

I'm measuring 38 inches at 35+6...

Great that this thread has been resurrected as would like to see what some of you other ladies are measuring!


----------



## AlesiaNicole

Last week when I was 29 weeks exactly I was 42 inches!


----------



## littlesteph

I'm 36 weeks and 2 days and around my bump measuring 37.5 inches, fundel measuring was 28cm yesturday.


----------



## TTCBean

I am 30 weeks and measuring 31.5" around. I started at 25" around. Fundal height measured 30cm today. :thumbup:


----------



## stmw

Im 34 weeks pregnant, measuring 36 inches around - thats a gain of 12 inches as I was 24 pre pregnancy - fundal height is measuring 4 cm behind at 30 weeks - will be being referred for growth scans soon......xxxx


----------



## love.peace

At 34 weeks but waist measured 39 inches and my fungal height was 33cm. I have a growth scan at 36 weeks


----------



## love.peace

Haha old thread and cannot spelling. Gosh I'm so sleep deprived.


----------



## littlesteph

31 weeks tomorrow and 37 and a half inches. hes all out front though


----------

